
What is the best CSS book? - TTDaVeTT
I'm wondering, what is your favorite CSS book?  The one that was the most clear and helpful.
======
juliend2
CSS Mastery for me is THE book on CSS. Although its old because at the time
the book was written, IE7 was not officially in the market yet. It contains a
lot of step-by-step solutions for common real-world css problems, along with
browser gotchas and hacks when necessary. Particularly useful if you plan to
support IE6 for pixel-perfect layouts.

~~~
ochiba
I agree, you can't go wrong with CSS Mastery. It's also concise and very well
written.

------
danw
The Zen of CSS Design for me.

It takes submissions to the CSS Zen garden and uses them as examples of what
techniques you can use for layout, typography, images, etc

It suits my learning style of visual diagrams and reverse-engineering things
to see how they work.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0321303474?ie=UTF8&ta...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0321303474?ie=UTF8&tag=newcarto-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=0321303474)

~~~
mlLK
Heh, never even knew there was a book for <http://www.csszengarden.com/> (or
was it that the garden was for css zen), still I probably got the most from
doing little zengarden mock-ups; ya know sort of like a time-trial. .
.[ramble]. . .Coming to back to the web to the without tables was probably my
biggest hurdle, but doing enough stuff in the spirit of zengarden really
helped out. These day though I find myself having a harder time getting
inspired to start something fresh in Photoshop than anything in my text-
editor. Once you stop thinking and developing in terms of a graphics editor
you will start seeing and thinking in terms like this, how do I want my user
to interact with this document?

I honestly couldn't really recommend a book though, CSS doesn't necessarily
require a text to understand how to format a hyper-text document, other than
that, I don't think there isn't much else I could recommend besides just dive
into an xhtml document and start formatting your view according to something
that catches your eye on the web.

Cheers

------
falsestprophet
_Bulletproof Web Design_ is the only CSS book I have liked enough to buy so
far. Hopefully, our peers have other suggestions. I would like to learn more.

~~~
rimantas
I did like both books by Cederholm, so I also recommend _Web Standards
Solutions: The Markup and Style Handbook_

------
thatguycheese
HTML with CSS and XHTML by Elisabeth Freeman & Eric Freeman seemed like a
breeze to get through, and very easy to understand. I recommend starting here.
But who am I!

------
mr_justin
The definitive book is Designing with Web Standards. Not all CSS per se, but
it is requisite reading if you're just getting into the whole CSS-based design
thing.

That book goes hand in hand with Eric Meyer on CSS.

------
peterbraden
Not a book, google.

CSS is such an evolving art - browser inconsistencies and their related hacks
are constantly changing, and best practises are continually being developed.

It seems ironic to me that you would revert to using dead-tree media for
instruction on how to style the cutting edge. If you simply need an
introduction to css then w3schools can't be beat.

Oh, and I also own zen of css design, which is pretty good if you must have a
physical book.

------
baddox
Not a book, but I would highly recommend a web dev. plugin for Firefox such as
Firebug that lets you view CSS attributes on every element in a page, as well
as edit the CSS and see live changes.

~~~
hwijaya
I second that. I also pick and implement depends on what is need at the time.
Example of when i need list: <http://css.maxdesign.com.au/listutorial/>

------
kenhty
Handcrafted CSS: More Bulletproof Web Design (Rough Cuts)

Flexible Web Design: Creating Liquid and Elastic Layouts with CSS (Just
released)

Trascending CSS (Released)

Learning the Yahoo! User Interface library: Develop your next generation web
applications with the YUI JavaScript development library (Released, for yui
and some javascript)

I want them but don't have money.

Have a look at OOCSS: <http://wiki.github.com/stubbornella/oocss>

And CSS Discuss: <http://css-discuss.incutio.com>

~~~
timf
All but one of those (the yui one) is available on Oreilly's Safari bookshelf.
~$40/month is nothing to scoff at but if you're in an intense learning period,
I find that it is a no brainer (you don't need to agree to more than a month).

------
tonyvt2005
CSS: The Missing Manual was a great starting point for me. I still use it as a
reference but I mostly just find things on the web. Smashing Magazine has some
good stuff -- <http://www.smashingmagazine.com/category/css/>

------
kentf
Lynda.com has a set of great screencasts that go over basic and advanced CSS
with Andy Clarke. I would recommend those.

------
juanpablo
Trascending CSS

------
codemechanic
Eric myer on CSS

~~~
willwagner
I think you mean Eric Meyer and the book Cascading Style Sheets, The
Definitive Guide (<http://meyerweb.com/eric/books/css-tdg/>). I really like
this book and highly recommmend it.

It hasn't converted me into a CSS fanatic, but it has helped me learn the tech
and write better CSS when needed.

~~~
mechanical_fish
No, I believe there is also an "Eric Meyer on CSS". Not that the Definitive
Guide isn't also a very good book.

